# What do you think guy's ?????



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought a pair of vintage B+W 801"s recently and I was wondering what you guy's think about which center would work best with them. I am currently running the BA VR12 which as most of you know is very well regarded. But would it be better to run another B+W center with them such as this one...
http://cgi.ebay.com/B-W-LCR6-S2-CEN...ww.audioreview.com/cat/speak...1_2743crx.aspx

I would like it to be basically a swap so if I sell the VR12 and get say $250 that is what I would like to spend on a B+W center. I believe I can do it on Ebay. http://www.audioreview.com/cat/spea...oston-acoustics/vr-12/PRD_119221_2743crx.aspx

Or would it just be a push. Your infinite wisdom is appreciated...:T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The LCR6 S2 is a solid Speaker, but I really do not think it can keep pace with 801's. That being said, I would certainly go with it over a Boston Acoustics CC due to owning the aforementioned 801's. 

Depending on the mix, the Center Channel really can be the Speaker which defines the HT experience. I really would advocate going with the biggest B&W CC you can possibly afford. Depending on room size, you might want to try a Phantom Configuration where the 801's handle the entire Front Stage. You well might prefer it over using much smaller CC's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Jack. I don't want to do a phantom because I like the look of haveing a center speaker. Problem with going much bigger is space. Also if you go with say a Matrix center then the price goes way up.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I suppose it is the blessing and the curse of having a true Reference Speaker like the 801 is that obtaining Speakers to truly match the capabilities and performance of your Mains requires larger more costly Speakers.

I understand wanting to have a dedicated Center Channel, but when considering an Entry Level 600 Series B&W LCR there is definitely a gap in capabilities.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

Congrats on the B&W. 

B&W Group is a solid bunch with first class engineering. The whole line, Rotel,Classe' and B&W is solid. They make some of the listenable speakers going and I realize that's a personal viewpoint and not a technical one - but true IHO. For some reason B&W also seems to hold their value longer than other brands were the typical 50% drop from retail is the norm.

As somebody said, you might think about saving for matching mains.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks JBL. I am not really sure how much I may be missing because it sounds pretty good to me with the VR12. I will say that some of the B+W centers that would match up with my 801's are up there in price. Maybe an Idea for my tax return next year....:spend::bigsmile:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Which B+W center would you recommend???


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Though sold, this is the type of CC that I would go with:http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?spkrfull&1279826646&/B-W-Matrix-3-HTM-center-channe

Given the original MSRP is 1000 Dollars and the age, I would imagine the price was not that far off the LCR6.
With this being a Matrix Series, it is far closer to the Specs of your Series 80.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I was looking at this so I guess it would work well with the 801's. Still I would have to wait and see if I can get more money together for it......http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130391861369&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Now that is the kind of CC that would be a synergistic match for your 801's. All I can say is once you have a large CC it will make it all but impossible to ever go back.

Believe me I understand the financial pain of spending a large amount of money on a CC. Mine retails for 3000 Dollars and I truly thought about going with a cheaper Model. However, after trying out multiple Martin Logan CC's, I felt compelled to spend the extra money due to just how important the Center Channel truly is.

Again, the Model I linked to would be less expensive than the one you are looking at and still share many of the Technologies of your 801's. The trick would be to find another one.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Jack, I will start saving and probably put my VR12 on Ebay.:T


----------

